# My Ghost Shrimp wouldnt stop growing!



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

I got this guy when he was .5" 3 years ago, and he kept growing and growing..right now he's 6" head to tail


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

that's such a nub shrimp.


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

ah, fry that big guy right on up!!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

hyphen said:


> that's such a nub shrimp.
> [snapback]966392[/snapback]​


nubizzle


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

That's no shrimp, it's a prawn.


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

rchan11 said:


> That's no shrimp, it's a prawn.
> [snapback]966477[/snapback]​


_Macrobrachium_ sp, to be precise. "Ghost shrimp" is an umbrella term that can cover dozens of different species, some of which grow alarmingly large. Some of the macros are quite efficient piscivores as well.

-PK


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Sounds awefully familiar: I bought some 'Ghost Shrimp' a while ago, and one of them has quadrupled his size in 4 months: he now measures some 3" head to tail, his attenae are add another 3" to his size. Not quite what I had in mind when I bought a couple of small shrimp








I hope he behaves though: as soon as he starts messing with any of my fish, he'll end up in a cocktail.

Yours looks much better than the one I have


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Sounds awefully familiar: I bought some 'Ghost Shrimp' a while ago, and one of them has quadrupled his size in 4 months: he now measures some 3" head to tail, his attenae are add another 3" to his size. Not quite what I had in mind when I bought a couple of small shrimp
> 
> 
> 
> ...










can you get pix of yours judazz? I was joking about mine being a ghost shrimp. I actually bought it yesterday at a petco by my college. Its kinda hidden so no one ever goes there. That shrimp has been there for several months so I finally bought him. There's another one about the same size there also. Both were 13.99.


----------



## piranhaqueen (Nov 18, 2004)

that's a biggy!


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

thats pretty crazy i always thought they could only get like 1 inch


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I like


----------



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

man dude that thing would be huge in a pond put it in like you local pond and watch it over a couple of years and see how big it gets that would be sweeeeeeettttttt just my idea alright peace~Dan


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Yikes man, that thing is disgusting.

Most invertebrates are awesome at escaping from tanks, you should really get a top for your tank


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Use that Bitch for bait!!!!


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> Yikes man, that thing is disgusting.
> 
> Most invertebrates are awesome at escaping from tanks, you should really get a top for your tank
> [snapback]968452[/snapback]​










bro, there is a top for that tank. Its plexi so from the pic, it looks as though there's an open top but its there


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

nice i use to buy those at asian fish stores and feed them to my moray eel...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Kain said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds awefully familiar: I bought some 'Ghost Shrimp' a while ago, and one of them has quadrupled his size in 4 months: he now measures some 3" head to tail, his attenae are add another 3" to his size. Not quite what I had in mind when I bought a couple of small shrimp
> ...


Here the bastard is - unfortunately I'm not joking about his growth (just compare him to the 3" Pleco hidden on the right...)









Sold as Ghost Shrimp, but I'm not sure what it is... The weird thing is that I have another one of those, and that thing only grew a centimeter in the same timespan - the big one now is some 6" tail to antennae tips


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

Very nice judazz! Has he eaten that other smaller one? I heard these guys are highly predatory. The tank I got mine in was completely wiped out.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Kain said:


> Very nice judazz! Has he eaten that other smaller one? I heard these guys are highly predatory. The tank I got mine in was completely wiped out.
> [snapback]969458[/snapback]​


I don't think he's really predatory (probably because there's no fish small enough for him to kill in the tank), but I've seen him fight with some of the pleco's (looks very weird), but luckily his claws are not big/powerful enough to hurt them. But I'm sure he would kill fish if they were the right size.
I'm not sure if he killed the small one - I haven't seen the little guy lately, but he's a good hider. But maybe the Redbellies ate him, or maybe the big shrimp.

No matter how much I hate that guy, his antics during feeding time are a big laugh: as soon as I drop in some crumbled pellets, he races towards the dinner table (never saw a shrimp run that fast), grabs a pice of pellet in his mouth and one in each claw, and then he races to a secure place to munch on them in peace


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

that would be a tasty treat for some piranhas!


----------



## cErx2Oo3 (Sep 13, 2004)

thats huge.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

SHRIMP ON THE BARBIE!!!!

View attachment 56168


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

lol, i thought that was a real woman


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam jonas that must be really funny to see
in my sw tank the pepperment shrimp swim to the top to get pellets


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

Scrap5000 said:


> SHRIMP ON THE BARBIE!!!!
> 
> View attachment 56168
> 
> [snapback]971321[/snapback]​


 Shrimp on the barbie..haha my english friend always says "im bored, you want to barbie" so then we go to the store and get shrimp and brats!


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Kain said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice judazz! Has he eaten that other smaller one? I heard these guys are highly predatory. The tank I got mine in was completely wiped out.
> ...

















My guy does the same thing! He's a greedy bastard. He places one in his mouth and 1 on each of the small pinchers and tries to hold more with the larger pinchers then runs and hides.


----------

